# Swift Kontiki 665P! Locker space & water in the window s



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

Can anyone give me advice, please?
I have a 2007 Swift Kontiki 665P, & today, I discovered a space under the floor in the rear off-side locker. It looks similar to the battery compartment in the front near-side locker! Is it another battery compartment, & if so would it mean having to put in additional wiring, or is the wiring already there??
I also noticed a while ago that one of my habitation windows has some condensation in between the plastic panels. Today, I noticed that it now has quite a bit of water in between them. Does anyone know how to get this out, & how to prevent it happening again?
Many thanks in anticipation.
Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Chris

I've moved this to Swift, as it relates to the conversion rather than the base vehicle.

About the windows, there should be a little plastic plug in one corner, you can take that out & allow it to ventilate to clear. Well I saw that somewhere on here, but haven't done it myself.  
maybe somebody else who has actually had the problem will come along.....


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, 
I would advice against fitting a second battery in that compartment if the first battery is more that 2.5 meters (3 meters at a push) of cabling away due to voltage drop. I will be unlikey that there is cabling already running to it.

In relation to the window, you will never get rid of the condensation completely once its been there. In order for there to be moisture there must be a hole or crack it is getting in through. I would take the window off and try to find the that crack/hole, drain out the water, leave it a warm enviroment to try and draw out the last of the water then seal it up.

Hope this helps

Ian 
workshop


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

bognormike said:


> Chris
> 
> About the windows, there should be a little plastic plug in one corner, you can take that out & allow it to ventilate to clear. Well I saw that somewhere on here, but haven't done it myself.
> 
> As Bognormike says there should be a plastic plug in on bottom corner that you can remove, or as it was in my case the plug was missing thus letting the moisture in I just let it dry out and filled the small hole with silicone and have no trouble since.


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> there must be a hole or crack it is getting in through. I would take the window off and try to find the that crack/hole, drain out the water, leave it a warm enviroment to try and draw out the last of the water then seal it up.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ...


Thanks Ian,
I did have a good look at the window & couldn't see any crack or hole in it. As you say there must be one! I think it must be getting in right at the top somewhere along the hinge. 
I couldn't see how to remove the window? Any advice?
As a short term temporary solution, I thought about drilling a small hole right in the bottom, drying it out & then filling the hole with silicon. What do you think?
Chris


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Undo all the catch's and stays, lift the window up so it is parellel with the ground and then slide it backwards or forwards. Its held in a "C" moulding the same as an awning rail !!

Not difficult at all, but DONT drop it 'cos if you break it they are VERY expensive items and have about a 6 week delivery time. 

I Know as I have a cracked kitchen window that is pretty small at around 900 x 400 and the quote from Sietz is about £140 JUST for the window "glass" and 5 - 6 week delivery time!!! I am living with the crack !!


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> I am living with the crack !!


  Well, you ought to give it up ... it's bad for your health, Mr Plodd!! :lol: 
Thanks for the advice. I will give that a go tomorrow, & try NOT to drop it!!


----------



## wanderer2010 (Apr 18, 2010)

The second compartment is just for storage you should be able to get two 110 batteries in the front as we have no problem


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

[quote="KontikiChris"[/quote]
Thanks Ian,
I did have a good look at the window & couldn't see any crack or hole in it. As you say there must be one! I think it must be getting in right at the top somewhere along the hinge. 
I couldn't see how to remove the window? Any advice?
As a short term temporary solution, I thought about drilling a small hole right in the bottom, drying it out & then filling the hole with silicon. What do you think?
Chris[/quote]

Hi Chris,

Look for the rubber bungs and remove those, you could run some transparent sticky tape along the top of the window to seal it or use some creeping crack cure along the top joins.

Peter


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

All windows have the bung in them just remove the bung.Normally 3/4 of the way up the window warm the window up with a hairdryer but dont get to close once all condensation has been removed put the bung back in ive had a lot of caravan windows do the same but I use a hot air gun instead of a hairdryer.Iwould strongly advise not drilling the window they are very expensive to replace.
Kev


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your helpful advice. It is much appreciated. I think I did see the bungs. 2 of them near the top, but didn't realise that's what they were.
I promise not to drill the window ..... thanks for saving me from a very expensive mistake!


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

Update ...... I had to take the "bus" for a re-call jobbie yesterday to replace the habitation door strut, only to be told that the door had already de-laminated. Swift have agreed to replace the door FOC. 
Anyway, today, I went to look at the window, & the water had disappeared!!! 8O My driveway is on a slope, & the water had been down in the right-hand corner ... ie the downhill side!
I realised that the hole or whatever, must be at the bottom of the window. It had obviously drained out when I drove it!
So I had a close look at it & found that the two sheets of plastic have started to separate where one of the closers is fixed.
I wonder if this is a known problem, & if so would it be a FOC job?? If not I will try to seal it with a special glue that I bought at the Southampton Boat Show, which works on EVERYTHING that I have used it on to date!! :roll:


----------

